# Deer in Area 3F1



## SpikeElkOnly (Nov 4, 2011)

I need some serious help, I have a some land in Deer Area 3F1 that I can go hunt. However I have never been there and was wondering if any body knows if there are Mule Deer and/or White Tails in the area. I can give specifics of the land with a PM. 
Just trying to save some Gas Money!!!! I thought I would ask !!

Thanks


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't hunt that far south but on my bowhunting trip out there in early October numbers were way down. I also believe that is part of the area that has whitetail numbers down due to some disease issues. The G&F was offering refunds on deer licenses around there.


----------

